

Show HN: Smooth open-source Tetris clone with a few surprises - olegus8
http://www.toothris.org/index.html

======
joewalnes
Very slick! Love seeing Python built games like this. Well done, sir.

~~~
olegus8
Thank you! My love to Python started with this game. Though now I'd rather use
something like C++ and Lua for games. It'd make it much easier to port and
distribute.

~~~
irascible
javascript.. the actual wora.

~~~
olegus8
Good point, I actually considered Javascript too. Though it seems like there's
no one-size-fits-all tool, but right tools for right problems. I'd use
Javascript for in-browser games, but something different for standalone ones
if high portability is the requirement. Lua seems to be a good choice, because
it's de-facto industry standard in gamedev and runs on anything but my door
bell ([http://luajit.org/luajit.html](http://luajit.org/luajit.html)). So my
current best idea is to write all control logic in Lua, and platform-specific
low-level stuff in C++. Regarding the speed concerns, both Javascript and Lua
have JIT, and anyways, no Lua or C++ code should be visible in the profiler at
all if we're talking about performance. It seems to me most computations
should be done on GPU instead.

------
ArekDymalski
I love the testimonials :)

